# Binghamton Spiedie's with ZuZu sauce



## Aunt Bea (May 31, 2013)

This is a big hit in Central New York state.  

Various towns in the area claim to be home to it and many _original_ recipes exist. 

This is nice to take on a camping trip because it does not take up much room in the cooler.

I hope you will give it a try!

*[FONT=&quot]Binghamton Spiedie with ZuZu Sauce[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]Ingredients:[/FONT]*
          [FONT=&quot]3/4 cup vinegar[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]1/2 cup olive oil[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]1/4 cup freshly squeezed lemon juice[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]1 T dried mint[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]6 cloves minced garlic[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]4 t white sugar[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]1 t dried oregano[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]1 T dried basil[/FONT]
         [FONT=&quot]1 dried bay leaf[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]1 t salt[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]1/2 t red pepper flakes[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]1/2 t black pepper[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]3 pounds boneless   meat cut into 1 ½ inch chunks[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]6 skewers[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]1 loaf Italian bread or six hoagie   rolls[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]Directions:[/FONT]*

     [FONT=&quot]Combine vinegar, olive   oil, lemon juice, mint, garlic, sugar, oregano, basil, salt, red pepper   flakes, and black pepper.[/FONT]
             [FONT=&quot]Place the meat in a   large zip lock plastic bag, pour in marinade. Squeeze out excess air and seal   the bag. Marinate in the refrigerator for 24-72 hours, turning occasionally.[/FONT]

          [FONT=&quot]Preheat an outdoor   grill for high heat and lightly oil the grate.[/FONT]

          [FONT=&quot]Remove meat and place   on the skewers. Pour the marinade into a small saucepan and bring to a boil,   reduce heat and simmer for several minutes. *This step is very important to kill the bacteria from the   meat.  If you cannot cook the remaining   marinade discard it!*[/FONT]

          [FONT=&quot]Place skewers on   the preheated grill and cook for 5 or 6 minutes on each side until charred on   the outside and the juices run clear, about 15 minutes total cooking time.  Remove from grill and rest the meat for a   few minutes.[/FONT]

          [FONT=&quot]Place a skewer   between two slices of bread and pull the meat off of the skewer.  Drizzle some of the cooked marinade on the   meat and enjoy!  I like the bread or   rolls toasted on the grill.[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]Notes:[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]This is good with   chicken, pork, lamb, beef or venison.  [/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]It is also good   made with different vinegars.  I   believe it was originally made with red wine vinegar.[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]Experiment with the   seasonings and herbs to make it your own.


     [/FONT]


----------



## justplainbill (May 31, 2013)

ZuZu was popular with many of Endicott Johnson's employee's.


----------



## buckytom (May 31, 2013)

looks good, b.

i wonder how marinated shish kebabs on bread with the reheated marinade got such an interesting name? i mean, a lot of older cultures have very similar dishes.


----------



## justplainbill (May 31, 2013)

buckytom said:


> looks good, b.
> 
> i wonder how marinated shish kebabs on bread with the reheated marinade got such an interesting name? i mean, a lot of older cultures have very similar dishes.


Spiedie is likely a derivation of the word spiedini.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 31, 2013)

buckytom said:


> looks good, b.
> 
> i wonder how marinated shish kebabs on bread with the reheated marinade got such an interesting name? i mean, a lot of older cultures have very similar dishes.



Beats me! 

I don't bother with the skewers.  

I usually marinate boneless, skinless chicken thighs, grill em and put em on a roll.

They are nice for an all day family reunion style eat-a-thon.


----------



## Tim from Vestal (Aug 15, 2013)

*Speidie' ambrosia*

Speidies were introduced in Endicott NY by the Iacovellis in the 20's as street food - a simple meat sandwich served from a cart to the Italian shoemakers at Endicott Johnson Shoes.  Both brothers opened restaurants, Augie's in 1939, i remember him well from my youth in the 60s.  If kebab is a class of food so be it, speidies are them, but spedies are a very specific recipe arising from a family originating in north central Italy - Adriatic side.  We ate them for decades before I ever heard the word kebab, and noone in the Triple Cities would ever call them kabob.  The name derives from one or more Italian words referring to skewers or skewered meat.  In fact skewered meats in the Meditteranean long predate the Arabic which gave us the word kebab.  
The originals were always lamb marinated for at least 3 days (better longer) and served with a slice of fresh Italian bread, squeezed around the meat to pull it off the skewer, plain or with a little zu-zu (the marinade). Never any cheese, any white sauce, or any veggies.  Lamb or venison still make the best and moistest, beef, pork and chicken really don't compare, they just don't take the marinade the same way.  Also, never a roll in the original - too much bread.  Recipes are often family secrets, many published don't resemble real speidies.  This one actually looks pretty good.  Thanks Aunt Bea, but add some Chianti.  I think I need to go make some.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks for the information, Tim. And for bringing this back up. I missed it the first time around.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 17, 2013)

Cheers Bea 



Aunt Bea said:


> This is a big hit in Central New York state.
> 
> Various towns in the area claim to be home to it and many _original_ recipes exist.
> 
> ...


----------

